# Hawaii REW enthusiasts...



## Nicholas Bedworth (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm on the island of Maui, in Haiku. Anyone else using REW out here in Hawaii? If anyone is willing to give me some coaching by e-mail or phone, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

A good start would be to read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

brucek


----------

